# Tri-cities north: Suggestions of where to move to?



## H414 (Mar 24, 2021)

Hello,

Not sure where to exactly post this, sorry if the wrong forum.

I have been considering a move to MI in my retirement (early I'm 54), and the area I mention seems pretty nice. The cost of living seems reasonable, great fishing, beautiful water, etc. I have been looking over the tri-cities area near the water, all the way up to Rogers City and there is so much to consider, not to mention looking some distance inland too.

Considering this area, what do you like, and if you can, why? Being near a shooting range would be great (or having one in my backyard even better), medical care reasonably close, accepting friendly folks, and decent shopping is of course a consideration. Thanks for the help, look forward to your suggestions.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

Really depends on what you like and how far north you want to go.

NE lower used to be really affordable, even lakefront. Now I'm hearing its getting all bought up and prices are rising.

I grew up fairly close to rogers city, and am partial to the area. Lots to do, and even closer to the up than where I am now.


----------



## wallyg (Dec 31, 2010)

PerchPatrol said:


> Really depends on what you like and how far north you want to go.
> 
> NE lower used to be really affordable, even lakefront. Now I'm hearing its getting all bought up and prices are rising.
> 
> I grew up fairly close to rogers city, and am partial to the area. Lots to do, and even closer to the up than where I am now.


Look into the "Thumb".......Lake Huron shoreline area.
Moved here 8 years ago from Detroit and never regretted it for a minute!


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

North of the bridge is best. along Superior is best.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Bay City is pretty darned affordable, and it is only a couple hours to Mackinaw, and Detroit.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I agree with the Bay City area, but I would say North of there yet. I am about 30 miles north of Bay City and it is perfect. I can get pretty much anywhere in the State (LP) I want to in ~2 hours. I don't want to be too close to any of the "bigger" cities, but you can still go grocery shopping on any given evening as it is only 30-45 minutes to Bay City/Saginaw/Midland for anything you might need. I am only 5-45 minutes from all the State/Federal land you could ever hope to explore and about 10-30 minutes from most access points to the Saginaw Bay, River or Lake Huron. 

Oh, there is plenty of Medical care in about ever direction, other than towards the water. There are 5 Hospitals within 45 minutes of me. 

If you stay north of the Pinconning area, property is a little cheaper too, at least from what I found. 

Can't ask for much more than that as far as keeping priorities in line and being in a universal location. You could tuck away a little better being retired too, my Wife and I both work so proximity to decent roads for commute were a small consideration.


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Bay city is OK for fishing opportunities, but I wouldn't consider it as ideal for retirement. Unless your out in farm country away from town as jigging said. If no ties to anywhere in the state, I would go even farther north to get that "up north" feel. Less googans 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Tawas City East Tawas. Affordable, hospital in town. One hour to the tri cities. Beautiful bay. 1000's of acres of national forest.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The sunrise side is way more affordable than the wet side of the state. Being retired also includes increased chances of needing medical visits and care. That narrows down a general area even farther. There is a lot of due diligence that you can accomplish as you go along. Property taxes are a modified cap. A trip to the counties treasurer will save you possible sticker shock. Be advised that your tax bill could be 2 or more times higher than the current owner is paying.

Having natural gas heat is a big plus. Propane cost could spike if line 5 is shut down so keep that in mind. A trip to the sheriff department is always advised. Check out the MSP sexual predator registry before even looking at a specific place to live. NOAA has an interactive snow map, if 5 plus months of snow cover is a concern you can find that info out ahead of time. Skylink is supposed to be available for internet this year. Coverage above the 45th parallel is the target customer. Retired and living in northern Michigan is great but is not a lifestyle for everyone. Good luck with your search.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Great topic. I spent a chunk of my formative years in Presque Isle County. Lots of development has happened since then, and I imagine the prices are higher than they were. 

To me, medical care is a non-issue for most cities with a hospital of any description. Unless you have a specific longstanding condition that requires specialized care, why wouldn't any ER, urgent care or general practitioner be able to treat you? 

I like Bay City when I have visited. It seems like an affordable place to live. Also think about Au Gres. It seems dead. Deader than it should, in my opinion, unless there is something I don't know about. Like a planned Federal maximum security prison, nuclear waste site, etc. Tongue in cheek. I think Au Gres represents value, specifically for inland property, not Lake Huron waterfront. Maybe @andyotto has comments on the economic situation and livability of Au Gres. 

Central SW Michigan, while not "up north", seems interesting. South of I-94. Much different than northern Michigan but it seems the road less traveled.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Where are your kids and grandkids located ? Is it important to you to stay close and have frequent contact with them ? 
Phone calls, text messages and zoom meetings are nice, but if you want to want to be the grandparents that get to babysit each week, go to soccer games and have frequent stop-bys then ya need to be close.

L & O


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

kroppe said:


> Great topic. I spent a chunk of my formative years in Presque Isle County. Lots of development has happened since then, and I imagine the prices are higher than they were.
> 
> To me, medical care is a non-issue for most cities with a hospital of any description. Unless you have a specific longstanding condition that requires specialized care, why wouldn't any ER, urgent care or general practitioner be able to treat you?
> 
> ...


McDonald's couldn't even make a go of it in AuGres. 

Oscoda kind of dried up when the Air Force base closed in Oscoda. Ground water issues up there.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

stickman1978 said:


> McDonald's couldn't even make a go of it in AuGres.
> 
> Oscoda kind of dried up when the Air Force base closed in Oscoda. Ground water issues up there.


@stickman agreed. What is the reason McDonald’s couldn’t make it? Not enough customers, right? Why? Will Au Gres be the hot and trendy place to be 10 years from now? Again, I’m referring to inland real estate. Lake Huron properties in Au Gres are not cheap. Or does Au Gres have a systemic or structural issue that keeps people away? Why hasn’t a condo or golf course developer launched a project there?


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

kroppe said:


> @stickman agreed. What is the reason McDonald’s couldn’t make it? Not enough customers, right? Why? Will Au Gres be the hot and trendy place to be 10 years from now? Again, I’m referring to inland real estate. Lake Huron properties in Au Gres are not cheap. Or does Au Gres have a systemic or structural issue that keeps people away? Why hasn’t a condo or golf course developer launched a project there?


Not sure why that town just sits there.

Tawas like I said has the hospital, is the county seat, has the state dock, state park, Wal-Mart, state police, Newman Street downtown area seperate from US23, a couple chain resaurants and some mom and pop places, what used to be the Holiday Inn, a micro brewery, an airport and probably a few other things I missed.

AuGres has just always been a sleepy town like Omer. Some people like that though. No offense.

Lived in Tawas for 8 years and 5 summers during college. Parents still live there.
I picked Lansing over the Detroit area to make my living. Now live outside of Mount Pleasant 15 miles.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Presque Isle County ( Rogers City) is a very nice area. Rogers City reminds me of Mayberry. Very clean, very kid friendly and real nice people. My camp is south of there and while real estate prices have fluctuated over the 24 years I've been there it is still very affordable. Beside Lake Huron I can be on several good inland lakes within 15 minutes or so and others like Black Lake, Burt and the Indian River area in about 30 minutes. It's a little over an hour to the bridge. The minuses are RC is pretty sleepy, the only hospitals are either Alpena or Cheboygan (about 30-45 minutes away) and if you or your better half are big shoppers or like a lot of nightlife you would have to go Alpena, Gaylord or Petoskey.


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

I’d probably look at it a little differently if it were me before I started narrowing down the area. Questions like:

Do you fish? If so, rivers or lakes? Rivers: fly fishing streams for trout or trolling for walleye? Lakes: smaller inland or salmon on the big lake? Would having ice for months on end be a good thing, or would you see it as keeping you out of your boat?

Stuff like that… then try to narrow down where in the state you have the most resources for whatever hobbies you most enjoy.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

By "Tri-Cities" you mean Marquette, Negaunee and Ishpeming, right? That _is_ a very nice area....


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

yooperkenny said:


> By "Tri-Cities" you mean Marquette, Negaunee and Ishpeming, right? That _is_ a very nice area....


Maybe, but I was thinkin' he meant Champion, Michigammee & Three Lakes. FM


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The Tri-Cities (Bay City, Saginaw, Midland) have some of the best farm land/dirt anywhere. If you enjoy growing gardens, and affordable housing, and having at least a few handfuls of nice restaurants within easy driving distance, and other social options (assuming covid allows, someday), then that is a great area. Plenty of local fishing options, and you can drive and hour or two, and find more than you could ever explore properly in a lifetime. And a Detroit sporting/social/dining event can be done in an evening, and drive back home after. Northern Michigan is wonderful, and beautiful, but there just aren't nearly as many social options as you find in more populous areas.


----------



## H414 (Mar 24, 2021)

Thanks a lot everyone for the helpful information. I have been looking over a ton of videos, reviews, and reports about the areas mentioned, and it is overwhelming... Many look good for me. Nice too that my 26 y/o daughter loves to vacation in MI, traveling up from IN and it would be nice to see her more often.

There are so many compelling ideas and rationale for choosing a place mentioned in this thread, and I need to find a balance and set priorities. I used to have a shooting range at my home and would love to have this again when I buy, but until then I need to find an area that has a nice range - Can anyone mention nice shooting ranges within the area I am researching? Well, off for more research.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

If you are talking rifle range only, look for something with a bit of property and have your own. No rushing around to get out of anyone's way or worrying about that bozo(s) who doesn't know the meaning of "always keep the muzzle pointed downrange." 

My neighbor and I wanted something more than the 100yd range at the shooting club so we hired a dozer for a few hours and made a 200 yard range. The cleared area in the cutover was made about 50' wide so it could be planted. Deer like the rye we put in. FM


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

There doesn't seem to be a DNR shooting range in the area closer than Ortonville. Google Maps brings up several sportsman's clubs.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

H414 said:


> Thanks a lot everyone for the helpful information. I have been looking over a ton of videos, reviews, and reports about the areas mentioned, and it is overwhelming... Many look good for me. Nice too that my 26 y/o daughter loves to vacation in MI, traveling up from IN and it would be nice to see her more often.
> 
> There are so many compelling ideas and rationale for choosing a place mentioned in this thread, and I need to find a balance and set priorities. I used to have a shooting range at my home and would love to have this again when I buy, but until then I need to find an area that has a nice range - Can anyone mention nice shooting ranges within the area I am researching? Well, off for more research.


Check Sportmans clubs. I would say most have them.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

__





Membership | Iosco Sportsmens Club







www.ioscosportsmen.com


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

H414 said:


> Thanks a lot everyone for the helpful information. I have been looking over a ton of videos, reviews, and reports about the areas mentioned, and it is overwhelming... Many look good for me. Nice too that my 26 y/o daughter loves to vacation in MI, traveling up from IN and it would be nice to see her more often.
> 
> There are so many compelling ideas and rationale for choosing a place mentioned in this thread, and I need to find a balance and set priorities. I used to have a shooting range at my home and would love to have this again when I buy, but until then I need to find an area that has a nice range - Can anyone mention nice shooting ranges within the area I am researching? Well, off for more research.


Duncan's in Bay City has one of the longest indoor rifle ranges in the Country. 200 yards. 

Yet another win for the Tri-Cities.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Yes, I forgot about Duncan's - great range. 7 years ago I sighted in a .30-06 at 100yds there and it was good. They have a video camera on the target with the video monitor at the shooting bench, so you can see your results clearly. The people working there when I visited were helpful and knowledgable. The gun shop has (had) alot of inventory at that time.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

You guys are all correct, the LP has way better everything than the UP. OP needs to keep his search centered below the bridge. He can always come up to go fishing once a year. FM


----------



## Thomas Jake (Apr 9, 2021)

I suggest the Bay city area .


----------



## H414 (Mar 24, 2021)

Thanks everybody! Well, I'm going to try to get to the Bay City area soon, look around there, and head to points north to get the lay of the land. Looks like it's about 375 miles to Bay City from my place (a lot of it hugging the Lake Erie coast), so not too bad a trip at all - Just gotta figure out where to book a room, and for how many days. 

My only concern is due to Covid restrictions/Covid on the rise in the BC area is how many places I might want to investigate will be closed??? Wonder if I should book a bit later into middle/late May, hoping the situation will improve??? I'm guessing heavy room bookings for vacations are not that bad for this area in mid-May? Thanks for the help.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Finding a room in mid May shouldn't be a problem. Vacations usually hinge around the school calendar and the warmer weather. Memorial Day to Labor Day.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Cadillac has a nice range for rifle and pistol, but may not be the area you are looking in.


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

jiggin is livin said:


> Duncan's in Bay City has one of the longest indoor rifle ranges in the Country. 200 yards.
> 
> Yet another win for the Tri-Cities.


Sheridan arms is talking about making an indoor range as well.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

H414 said:


> Thanks everybody! Well, I'm going to try to get to the Bay City area soon, look around there, and head to points north to get the lay of the land. Looks like it's about 375 miles to Bay City from my place (a lot of it hugging the Lake Erie coast), so not too bad a trip at all - Just gotta figure out where to book a room, and for how many days.
> 
> My only concern is due to Covid restrictions/Covid on the rise in the BC area is how many places I might want to investigate will be closed??? Wonder if I should book a bit later into middle/late May, hoping the situation will improve??? I'm guessing heavy room bookings for vacations are not that bad for this area in mid-May? Thanks for the help.


I have never thought of Bay City as a vacation spot. And I grew up there.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

sureshot006 said:


> I have never thought of Bay City as a vacation spot. And I grew up there.


If your Dad lived in the area, and had some property for the kids to play on. Maybe a boat to cruise the bay or the river. It would be an awesome vacation spot. lol

Plus it isn’t far from other good areas to camp, fish, hunt or play on the river (Rifle) in the summer.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

jiggin is livin said:


> If your Dad lived in the area, and had some property for the kids to play on. Maybe a boat to cruise the bay or the river. It would be an awesome vacation spot. lol
> 
> Plus it isn’t far from other good areas to camp, fish, hunt or play on the river (Rifle) in the summer.


I guess. The beaches aren't anything to write home about... much better than they used to be. The sludge is mainly gone.
Maybe my not thinking of it as a vacation spot comes from the fact I grew up there. Family has a decent chunk of land and a couple boats.

If I wanted to vacation east side it wouldn't be BC it would have been out toward Cassville or north to Au Gres/Tawas.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Bay City is the new pot capital of Michigan, all the pot you can smoke if you're into that kind of thing.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Bay City is the new pot capital of Michigan, all the pot you can smoke if you're into that kind of thing.


For sure! Isn't there 4 within a 1/4 mile of wilder/Euclid intersection? Then a few more down wilder and one or 2 on Patterson.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

sureshot006 said:


> For sure! Isn't there 4 within a 1/4 mile of wilder/Euclid intersection? Then a few more down wilder and one or 2 on Patterson.


Yep. Pretty much everywhere. IMO Bay City sold their soul for a little tax $. I know several locals who are pissed. I also know several who are always high.


----------



## bjacobs (Feb 8, 2007)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Yep. Pretty much everywhere. IMO Bay City sold their soul for a little tax $. I know several locals who are pissed. I also know several who are always high.


Most of them in that area actually aren't in the city at all. That's all Bangor Township over there.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

bjacobs said:


> Most of them in that area actually aren't in the city at all. That's all Bangor Township over there.


That's true. Potato potatoe


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

H414 said:


> Thanks everybody! Well, I'm going to try to get to the Bay City area soon, look around there, and head to points north to get the lay of the land. Looks like it's about 375 miles to Bay City from my place (a lot of it hugging the Lake Erie coast), so not too bad a trip at all - Just gotta figure out where to book a room, and for how many days.
> 
> My only concern is due to Covid restrictions/Covid on the rise in the BC area is how many places I might want to investigate will be closed??? Wonder if I should book a bit later into middle/late May, hoping the situation will improve??? I'm guessing heavy room bookings for vacations are not that bad for this area in mid-May? Thanks for the help.


A friend of mine rents out a nice house in the quanicasse area at a rate cheaper then most hotel/motels, it is in the center of the thumb area and Bay City and north areas. Might be worth a look to give you a better feel then a hotel room

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## H414 (Mar 24, 2021)

Josh R said:


> A friend of mine rents out a nice house in the quanicasse area at a rate cheaper then most hotel/motels, it is in the center of the thumb area and Bay City and north areas. Might be worth a look to give you a better feel then a hotel room
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Thanks Josh, appreciate the help... I did however just a day or so ago finalize my plans and accommodations... Looks like I will be starting off in the Bay City area, working my way North to Rogers City. Planned for 10 days starting on May 16th, and hoping for nice weather to see the lay of the land. 

Have contacted some real estate folks to help with any potential rentals, and will scope out potential areas to hopefully buy a home one day. Lots of moving parts, and this will be my first out-of-state move in a long, long time. Just have to put one foot in front of the other, and remember that little strokes fell great oaks.


----------



## H414 (Mar 24, 2021)

Wanted to give a little outsider's perspective "after-action report" from my trip. The first stop was East Tawas, staying in a nice cabin on property adjoining Tawas Point State Park. So quiet and peaceful just a two-minute walk to the pristine shores of Lake Huron. It was one of those places that just felt right. The town seemed thriving, was very clean, and had about everything a person could want or need. Really nice and left me with a good feeling.

Next stop was Alpena. I stayed for five nights and used it as my base for travel further north. I was surprised how large the area seemed as to population, and how many attractions/popular stores/variety of shopping the area had. Really interesting how desolate the area is just a few minutes out of town, and how it reminded me of so many other places I have been to in aggregate. Some places reminded me very much of Ft. Lewis, WA while I was stationed there. Can't say it had the same vibrancy as Tawas, or vibe, but to someone who wants to be in a very rural area that has a ton of options for shopping/museums/historic sites/the arts in close proximity, this place may be for them.

Last visits were made to Presque Isle and Rogers City. I had an agent show me around the Presque Isle area, and I saw many places I would have been interested in purchasing if they were for sale. The lake was amazing, the scenery amazing, and most importantly the peace and quiet. A real gem in my opinion, and very high on a place I want to investigate further.

Last stop was Rogers City. Really peaceful town that was so clean and well taken care of, a beautiful city park on the water, and a really nice harbor. The town felt like places in America I had been to 30 years ago, and this is a good thing. I saw children playing, folks enjoying life and relaxing at a slower pace of life. Very nice and I greatly enjoyed it.

Some things that stuck out the most: The folks in these parts make some damn fine sausages - REALLY GOOD. I was shocked at the general civility of drivers. Sure, there were a few jagoffs, but for the most part I was amazed at most people following the speed limits, and not trying to run you off of the road at every opportunity. The natural beauty of the area seems to be very underrated on the sunshine side, and I am at a loss to understand this. I could not believe when available, you can purchase a nice home on Lake Huron for less than $300k... Blows my mind.

Thanks for hanging in with my long post and would appreciate feedback from what I have written.


----------



## clareoutdoorsman (Sep 12, 2006)

Grew up in Rogers City and still have a lot of family in the area.
Own property in Presque Isle.
Been up and down the east side quite a bit.

I'd say your perspective of the area is spot on.


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

Spent several years living in Rogers City. Summers are beautiful, fall is nice, but winter is terrible and spring is late.
Number and quality of restaurants might be hard on a retiree’s not from the area...


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I spent 20 years planning my escape from Bay City.


----------



## flatfish (Jan 4, 2014)

want to move up in the area from burton next yr. uncle had place in Greenbush for 20 yrs, will be looking between harrisville Rodgers City nice area


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

Good report and, as clareoutdoorsman said, pretty much spot on.

Just don't talk up the area _too_ much. The sunrise/NE side is such a gem primarily because there aren't too many people there, unlike some other parts of the state. We want the masses to keep believing Traverse City is THE place to be up north.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

H414 said:


> Wanted to give a little outsider's perspective "after-action report" from my trip. The first stop was East Tawas, staying in a nice cabin on property adjoining Tawas Point State Park. So quiet and peaceful just a two-minute walk to the pristine shores of Lake Huron. It was one of those places that just felt right. The town seemed thriving, was very clean, and had about everything a person could want or need. Really nice and left me with a good feeling.
> 
> Next stop was Alpena. I stayed for five nights and used it as my base for travel further north. I was surprised how large the area seemed as to population, and how many attractions/popular stores/variety of shopping the area had. Really interesting how desolate the area is just a few minutes out of town, and how it reminded me of so many other places I have been to in aggregate. Some places reminded me very much of Ft. Lewis, WA while I was stationed there. Can't say it had the same vibrancy as Tawas, or vibe, but to someone who wants to be in a very rural area that has a ton of options for shopping/museums/historic sites/the arts in close proximity, this place may be for them.
> 
> ...


Yep, agree. How often will you want to fly somewhere, or visit family/friends in southern MI? Do long, cold winters bother you? Lack of interstate freeways mean fairly long drives to GR or Detroit from the northeast corner. Proximity to a major airport would be problematic for my wife and me. TVC doesn't count as a major airport in my view. FNT and GRR are middle-size. The only major airport in Michigan is DTW. 

I mention the above because these things will be realties of living in northeast MI. You visited during some of the best weather of the year. Try it again in early February. These things may or may not be dealbreakers for you. 

I grew up in Presque Isle County, and would love to return. But distance to a real airport and metro Detroit plus long, cold winters mean it probably won't happen.


----------



## rcmjohn (May 28, 2021)

H414 said:


> Wanted to give a little outsider's perspective "after-action report" from my trip. The first stop was East Tawas, staying in a nice cabin on property adjoining Tawas Point State Park. So quiet and peaceful just a two-minute walk to the pristine shores of Lake Huron. It was one of those places that just felt right. The town seemed thriving, was very clean, and had about everything a person could want or need. Really nice and left me with a good feeling.
> 
> Next stop was Alpena. I stayed for five nights and used it as my base for travel further north. I was surprised how large the area seemed as to population, and how many attractions/popular stores/variety of shopping the area had. Really interesting how desolate the area is just a few minutes out of town, and how it reminded me of so many other places I have been to in aggregate. Some places reminded me very much of Ft. Lewis, WA while I was stationed there. Can't say it had the same vibrancy as Tawas, or vibe, but to someone who wants to be in a very rural area that has a ton of options for shopping/museums/historic sites/the arts in close proximity, this place may be for them.
> 
> ...


From reading your posts, I think you need to check out North West Michigan. 
Traverse City has (IMO) the best hospitals in the state of Michigan.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

rcmjohn said:


> From reading your posts, I think you need to check out North West Michigan.
> Traverse City has (IMO) the best hospitals in the state of Michigan.


Wish there was a hospital in the EUP. Then again, that just might be what’s keeping it from getting overpopulated. I can see retiring to the EUP, but aging might change that to be more like the NLP.


----------

